# Cheap Labels



## 3leches (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello lovely people!

Where can I get insanely cheap custom made labels, yet of great quality?

I got some samples from clothinglabels4u.com and they are amazing, but I dont know if they are the cheapest out there.

Oppinions, experiences, comments, help?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Woven, printed, size, quantity, number of colors?


----------



## 3leches (Jul 23, 2006)

Oopsies.

Woven
Colors: about 3 (can be even less)
Size: about 1.5 X 1 inch

Quantity: Depends on the minimun..or on the price.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

$250 for 1,000.

place a deposit for half.

www.westcoastlabels.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

clothinglabels4u has lower minimums than most companies. So if you don't need a lot, they are a good choice.

If you need more labels, you can start doing cost comparisons at the 1000, 3000, 5000 level at different places like luckylabel, westcoastlabels, djslabels, etc.


----------

